# Canon 550D is good for begineers ?



## chinavasion (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi , 
i planned to buy Canon 550D, Kindly tell me what are the technical specification there in that. 
i want to  know whether its good for a begineer are need to change to some other models 
kindly suggest me 

thank you very much 

Regards 
ChinaVasion


----------



## Advait (Sep 17, 2012)

Yup its very good ...... I just bought my new kit yesterday on my bday .... My first dslr , so i did a lot of research for around 3 months n bought it , its an excellent camera


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

yes canon 550D is good for beginners ..what kind of specifications you want..check the dpreview for complete specification..

currently there is good deal for canon 550d with kit lens at Rs 27500 in ebay...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2012)

550D is just too good for begineers...it have great features ...actually u need to learn every DSLR slowly ...the learning curve will be same for all dslrs....

As mastervk said  there r some great offers right now...

u can also consider nikon D5100 if u have the budget


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

I think 550d is for an advanced armature. If you are a beginner, you can still go for it but for a beginner, 1100d is better.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

@audiophilic now days 550D have come down for begineers


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @audiophilic now days 550D have come down for begineers



Yes it is good also for a beginner, especially if you are not out of money. But if you are slightly lower on cash, 1100d will be a good choice as well as an entry level. 

PS i would say intermediate armature, not advanced (my bad ).


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

I would have bought a 550D instead of my D3100 if the price difference at that time was not 12k


----------



## nac (Sep 19, 2012)

^ No, you would have bought D5100


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

@nac D5100 was not released at that time  ....nikon had D5000 which had old sensor


----------

